# Adding stronger light to new fluval spec V?



## hachi (Jul 30, 2015)

Bunnybear_05 said:


> Think it would cause more issues then it's worth ? I have the 7000k one. I assume it's good for low light/medium plants.
> I dose with excel daily. Think if I went with a stronger light, I'd just get more algae issues then anything else ? The tank is placed on the opposite wall of my kitchen windows. So it does get very filtered daylight during the day if I keep the shades open ( which I like to do)
> I'd like to grow higher light plants. But I don't want to inject co2 in a little tank. I want to stick with excel.


I've got the updated Fluval Spec V as well. I tried to find any PAR info about the new light, but was never able to (even Fluval didn't have it). I also have a 20 gallon long that has a Finnex Stingray on it, and the Fluval's light seems much brighter than that one. I've also had a lot more algae on this tank than the 20 long. I think if you get any higher light you'll probably just end up with more algae, but maybe someone else can chime in who've tried a different light.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Bunnybear_05 said:


> Think it would cause more issues then it's worth ?


Yes. Tho, since you dose excel I think you'd mitigate some of the algae with that. Made a light for my older Spec V that outputs a bit more than the newer version and ended up with a lot more algae. If I had the newer version I probably wouldn't have bothered. For me the flag to get more power is if my S.Repens is growing upwards rather than spreading sideways. I'd use what plants you have in there as an indicator as to whether you need more or not.


----------



## Bunnybear_05 (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks. I'll stick it out awhile. I do have S,Repens in there. But they still have practically no roots ( had them a week from those petsmarts packaged sets). So I gotta wait till they really root and stop floating up on me to see how they do. I also got java moss and another stemmed plant ( forgot its name) 
I know I need to add a heater to the tank for the betta. I wonder if plants will benefit from the heater as well. The temp is between 72-73 degrees currently.


----------



## rootsnshoots (Dec 23, 2016)

hachi said:


> I've got the updated Fluval Spec V as well. I tried to find any PAR info about the new light, but was never able to (even Fluval didn't have it). I also have a 20 gallon long that has a Finnex Stingray on it, and the Fluval's light seems much brighter than that one. I've also had a lot more algae on this tank than the 20 long. I think if you get any higher light you'll probably just end up with more algae, but maybe someone else can chime in who've tried a different light.


The only way I've been able to grow a wider variety of plants in my spec V is with a new light: Finnex planted 24/7 and with a mid-tech co2 from Tropica. Its the can you depress daily to let a specific amount of co2 in. The key is not just the light, but the growth rate of the plants, and the necessity of some kind of co2. It really works much, much better than adding excel.

Fluval has angered many people all over planted tank forums with their poor light, and lack of par information. I had sent them an angry email months ago myself, and to no avail. They actually have no idea what the par is on their stupid lights. The lights are fine if you want to grow crypts and moss. Period.

Good luck on your planted journey!


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

On my spec V I have a fluval aquasky which works wonders. hightech


----------



## F3-RapalaAngler (Mar 17, 2016)

How do you know if it's the new spec 5 or old model?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

the type of light design


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Also the filter chamber is covered with different style of film.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/200283-all-fluval-spec-mods-12.html#post9842145

See the first pic frosted glass look is v1 and the second pic with black mesh-like film is v2.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I'm using a finnex planted + on my low tech spec V with no algae.Get the 16 inch one.I run it on a timer,3 on,3 off,3 on.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/1135354-rebooted-spec-v-now-dirt.html


----------



## klinger988 (Jun 6, 2017)

Any updates on how the "new" spec V light works? Starting up a new tank and am trying to figure out how its going to work. I'm going to need moderate level light as I want to do CO2 with MC or dwarf hair grass.


----------



## sangckim5 (Sep 15, 2013)

I've had success with the new light, although it's been set up for only 6 months. I have root tabs and dose EI, but no CO2.
Plant growths that I am satisfied with, apart from mosses, are:
(fastest to slowest)
-Rotala
-Nymphoides taiwan
-Crypt
-Dwarf sags
-Alternanthera reineckii
-Ambulia
-Lobelia cardinalis


----------

